# Glass clean, polish and seal - various products



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all,

So as some of you will have read I picked up a two year old Mercedes E220d AMG last week and it needed protecting as I didnt buy in to the Safguard product they offer as wanted to bring the car to the finish I wanted.

In the interim of a full detail with machine polish and full strip back I needed a quick protection on the car and todays focus was the glass.

Total from start to finish was around 1.5 hours

I had posted on here and recieved some great advice however as time was of the essence i pooped to Halfords this morning and picked up the following products:










Firstly the Auto Finesse glass cleaner (Crystal) I was really impressed with. Goof value for money, spread and cleaned the glass very well and dried nicely with no smears or marks left over. My only criticism would be the bottle itself and the spray lever being too small and awkward to hold and spray however this is the same across all of their spray range.

The AG glass polish I have used before so knew this was good however found the application very easy - I used a microfibre pad rather than foam to get a more even spread and this stuff does spread well. Allow it t fully haze before buffing and spread as thin as possible as this will result in less dust on the buff.



















This leaves a great shine and smear free result with ease and anyone wondering what they should apply and hasnt used anything before - go with this, it is a safe bet.










The Meguires Glass Sealant was a punt as I wanted to go with Gtechniq however needed something today and hadnt read anything about this stuff.

Pretty simple process following a clean and polish = apply with the foam pad provided, spread well, allow to set for 15 minutes and then remove.

you need to remove in a particular way = get a microfibre cloth, mist spray on this and then remove the residue from the glass and then buff off with a dry microfibre.

I used one of these:










You can see the nearest glass has product curing and the furthest has been removed and buffed:










A few more through the process:




























This glass sealant was really easy to use, very easy to remove from rubber and body paint from over spill and looks great.




























Had a short sprinkle of rain so got to see the initial protection and beading. The rain is full of dust at the moment down in the south so first impressions are I am happy.

Will keep you updated on durability:





































Hope this helps anyone looking to clean and protect their glass.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - did you use the sealant on the windscreen ?


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good - did you use the sealant on the windscreen ?


I did - this is where I am going to find out I shouldn't have done that isn't it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

jcooper5083 said:


> I did - this is where I am going to find out I shouldn't have done that isn't it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully not 

I've had issues with sealant on windscreen with some smearing - not a major issue, but wiper judder which drive me potty.

Fingers crossed this is okay - let us know how it goes... :thumb:


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Hopefully not
> 
> I've had issues with sealant on windscreen with some smearing - not a major issue, but wiper judder which drive me potty.
> 
> Fingers crossed this is okay - let us know how it goes... :thumb:


I had wiper shudder before I started today so hope I haven't bedded this in.

I will certainly update on how this performs and thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

jcooper5083 said:


> I had wiper shudder before I started today so hope I haven't bedded this in.
> 
> I will certainly update on how this performs and thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed.

Enjoy your new motor :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like the glass has come up well. look forward to the update on the megs glass sealant. enjoy the new car


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

bazz said:


> looks like the glass has come up well. look forward to the update on the megs glass sealant. enjoy the new car


Yeah defo looking forward to see the durability of this.

This morning the car was covered in dust and water spots from the rain however the glass came up best with a quick dust off with a micro fibre. No pressure or QD needed.

Will post progress as the weeks pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben85 (Dec 19, 2017)

Did you polish by hand or by machine? From the pics I would guess by hand but just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ben85 said:


> Did you polish by hand or by machine? From the pics I would guess by hand but just wondering. Thanks.


By hand. I haven't taken the machine polisher to this car yet, just played around with hand applied polish and wax.

The paint is in pretty good shape however will take the machine to it later in the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Hopefully not
> 
> I've had issues with sealant on windscreen with some smearing - not a major issue, but wiper judder which drive me potty.
> 
> Fingers crossed this is okay - let us know how it goes... :thumb:


Just a little update. no wiper judder or smearing experienced with water on the windscreen and when using washer jets. water beaded straight off and cleaned perfectly. wiper blades glide across the screen with amazing contact to shift the water.

really impressed so far with the Meguires sealant. now will be about durability which only time will tell but so far so good.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

If you read the MSDS sheet for AF Crystal you will note that it is purely rubbing alcohol (80%IPA solution) which you can pick up for around £12 for 5 litres. Now you have the Gucci bottle, just refill it from a 5 litre bottle.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey all.

After the rain last night I have an update on the glass and how the protection is working.

The beading is brilliant and the water doesnt stand a chance of staying on the window as soon as the car is in motion:



















One wipe of the wiper blade and cleared nicely with no smearing and whilst driving the water just flew off the windows:



















Overall I am happy with the Auto Finesse glass cleaner, AG glass polish and Meguires glass sealant - there was a little shuddering of the wiper blades initially from the sealant, nothing major however will be keeping an eye on this as it may be the sealant shouldn't be used on the windscreen - time will tell and I will provide updates.

Just a quick comparison, I cleaned my glass garden table using RainX glass cleaner and water repellent on the same day as I did the car at the weekend and you can see from this how flat the water is and the lack of real beading:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

When polishing paint you need to remove all residue with a solvent.

Why donesnt it apply to glass polish, surely their is polish residue left and that will interfere with the glass selant

I use Gtechniq G5 and the surface needs to be squeeky clean for a proper bond 

Am i missing something?


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rian said:


> When polishing paint you need to remove all residue with a solvent.
> 
> Why donesnt it apply to glass polish, surely their is polish residue left and that will interfere with the glass selant
> 
> ...


Its a good point and not seen much about using a polish residue remover on the glass and common sense would say we should, exactly as you say, we do it on paint.

Would be interested to hear other peoples thoughts on this...


----------

